# I'm really happy :D



## keith_aquino (Jun 16, 2006)

A world renowned celebrity chef came to our small town to do a cooking show. Rocco Dispirito came here last Sunday. :roll:Unfortunately, I arrived almost half an hour late because the oven gas wasn't burning for an hour. I didn't even realise it! I had to cook it again, so I was late.

I arrived at the mall's center at the sides since all the chairs were full. I've learned a few things there. I found out that chicken breasts cook faster than the other parts (that's why they really aren't as juicy) and that you should oil the pan before it heats up. 

There was an autograph signing and pictures. I coulnd't buy his book unfortunately since they were all out of stock; but I still had his picture and autograph. 

I asked him "At what age did you start cooking?". He told me that he started working at a restaurant a 14 and he took business and culinary arts.

I want to take up culinary arts and business as well. :look: (even before he told me)

I want to know, what do you learn in Culinary arts? How long is the course? What is a good school for culinary arts?


Thank in advanced!
Keith


----------



## blued (Sep 10, 2006)

Yeah, lucky that Chef Rocco graced the town recently. I've saved some articles from the newspaper about him. I heard he's voted as one of the sexiest males.. I forgot the name of the mag. 

Anyway lucky for you too! 

Some culinary schools around here... 

ISCAHM in Katipunan Quezon city
AHA (American Hospitality Academy in Makati)
AICA (in Ortigas) 


and CCA Manila in katipunan... search the net I'm not allowed to posts the link. 
Follow your heart!


----------

